# What kind of hardwood is this?



## MrMPhung

Anyone know what kind of hardwood this is?  It runs under the carpet and throughout the whole house but I'm unsure about the kitchen.  Does anyone know if it should be under the kitchen tiles?


----------



## nealtw

MrMPhung said:


> Anyone know what kind of hardwood this is?  It runs under the carpet and throughout the whole house but I'm unsure about the kitchen.  Does anyone know if it should be under the kitchen tiles?



Did you forget the photo or have trouble posting one.


----------



## Chris

Can you get a closer up picture of the grain?


----------



## MrMPhung

Chris said:


> Can you get a closer up picture of the grain?



Thats the only picture I have right now.  I will be at the property in a few days, is there anything I should look for?  I can get better pictures while I'm there.  

So theres hardwood flooring in the house, underneath that should be the subfloor?  If I decide to change hardwood flooring, do I lay new hardwood over the existing ones or is it better to rip out the old hardwood floor?  I've seen people do both ways.  This is my first house and I'm trying to learn how to remodel it.  Thanks for any help.


----------



## nealtw

Welcome and congrats at buying your first home..
If it is a real hardwood or engineered floor, it is much easier to change the colour than the floor it self.

If you have forced air heating often you can learn a lot by removing the vent cover on the floor.


----------



## chrisn

Looks like standard oak from here.


----------



## nealtw

I thought it looked like maple.


----------



## Mastercarpenty

I'm thinking Oak too but can't see well enough to bet on that. There should be subflooring under there- a peek under the house will tell- and if that is the case, the old should come out to install new if it's a similar thickness so that all floor surfaces remain flush with each other. It's not an absolute necessity but to me nothing says "hack-job" any louder than flooring added on top waiting to catch and stub unwary toes when walking. And IIRC codes don't allow over 3/8" difference between adjacent floor elevations unless a ramped threshold is used to transition and IMHO those are ooogly.

Phil


----------



## chrisn

nealtw said:


> I thought it looked like maple.



But, but, but, your sooooo far away!:rofl:


----------



## slownsteady

chrisn said:


> But, but, but, your sooooo far away!:rofl:


To a Canadian, everything looks like maple


----------



## jeffmattero76

Looks like standard 2" x 5/16" face nailed oak. If so it would probably not be under the  kitchen flooring. This is used on top of 1x6 tongue and groove subfloors in houses in my area built in the 50s and 60s. You can still buy the unfinished flooring at almost any flooring distributor for about $3 per square foot. I have rental properties with that type of flooring under the carpeting. I routinely rip upthe carpet and tackless and have the floors professionally sanded, stained and refinished with two coats of oil based polyurethane. Cost is around $2 per square foot to do that. They end up looking as good as any  new flooring.


----------

